# Not accepted



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NitroTurkey said:


> What do you do when you get your letter saying you were not accepted for apprenticeship? I work for a union contractor as a material handler ( wash trucks, hot-shot, dig trenches etc ) and they like me but I make minimum wage. My non-acceptance letter from the apprenticeship committee says I will stay on a list for two years, and if I work and prove 1000 hours construction electrical I can have another interview in a year.
> 
> Starting apprentice here is 14.xx + benefits, and 7.25 for atleast another year really does not sound good.. They really like me where I work and the boss called one of the guys on the interview committee to put in the good word -- guess I interviewed poorly enough that it didn't make a difference.
> 
> ...


That really is not the case at all I'll bet that you interviewed just fine but you did not know the right person to get in that is the reason so don't beat your self down.
If you can move then move to North Dakota they are very busy up there and I'll bet you can get more than $12 per hour to start .:thumbsup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Keep trying. Times are still tough and the locals, I'm sure have lot's of applicants. I know guys that took 2-3 tries to get in. Meantime keep doing what your doing and if it doesn't pay enough, do something else.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

First of all ask yourself "Do they like me or the work I do?" . This is important. I have found out that life is really a popularity contest. I do not care what others think of me and have found a hard time getting along. I really think if you are well liked and you willing to put in the time you would do well in a situation like that. 

IF your not really well liked and you are concerned with making the best out of a situation then pack up and see what life brings. Your not gonna make top dollar anywhere you go but you should make more than minimum wage. I would not set foot on a construction site for minimum wage. Just me. Last time I made seven dollars an hour was around 1997. Make sure you have a job lined up before you quit your current gig if you choose this route


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

NitroTurkey said:


> What do you do when you get your letter saying you were not accepted for apprenticeship? I work for a union contractor as a material handler ( wash trucks, hot-shot, dig trenches etc ) and they like me but I make minimum wage. My non-acceptance letter from the apprenticeship committee says I will stay on a list for two years, and if I work and prove 1000 hours construction electrical I can have another interview in a year.
> 
> Starting apprentice here is 14.xx + benefits, and 7.25 for atleast another year really does not sound good.. They really like me where I work and the boss called one of the guys on the interview committee to put in the good word -- guess I interviewed poorly enough that it didn't make a difference.
> 
> ...


I've been on the waiting list to hire an apprentice through local 48 for about 3 months. They said they'll send me one as they're available. You could try there.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm surprised that the O.P. is working for a Union contractor that only pays minimum wage for electrician's helpers. I thought they would pay a little less than apprentice starting wages, but not minimum.
I don't think the Union contractors in Wisconsin can have employees that aren't part of the bargaining unit, due to the fact that this is not a right-to-work state.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Now is a good time to put in an application in local 46 (Seattle). Starting wage is 18.50 an hour and you start building retirement day 1. You can apply online at psejatc.org.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I've been on the waiting list to hire an apprentice through local 48 for about 3 months. They said they'll send me one as they're available. You could try there.





chris856 said:


> Now is a good time to put in an application in local 46 (Seattle). Starting wage is 18.50 an hour and you start building retirement day 1. You can apply online at psejatc.org.


To the OP.... it seems that Pacific Northwest metro areas are doing well. Consider jumping ship.


----------



## Allen Bradley (Jul 14, 2012)

What about joining as a jman? I hate where I am at and am thinking of jumping ship. The pacific north west seems attractive to me.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Allen Bradley said:


> What about joining as a jman? I hate where I am at and am thinking of jumping ship. The pacific north west seems attractive to me.


Your profile says that you're a helper. help us out here pal.


----------



## Allen Bradley (Jul 14, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> Your profile says that you're a helper. help us out here pal.


Well *PAL* thats because the cheapskate I work for pays everyone like they are helpers. Except for the chosen one as I like to call him. He's a scumbag. I am done wasting time around this dump.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Allen Bradley said:


> Well *PAL* thats because the cheapskate I work for pays everyone like they are helpers. Except for the chosen one as I like to call him. He's a scumbag. I am done wasting time around this dump.


What dump?
ET or Chicago?
Whats helper wages?


----------



## Allen Bradley (Jul 14, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> What dump?
> ET or Chicago?
> Whats helper wages?


No. This state I am in. I hate it.
I am making $26 per hour. I haven't seen a raise in 5 years. The health insurance is awful and there is no company match in the 401k.
But the Owner's private Jet is named "The Change Order"


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Allen Bradley said:


> No. This state I am in. I hate it.
> I am making $26 per hour. I haven't seen a raise in 5 years. The health insurance is awful and there is no company match in the 401k.
> But the Owner's private Jet is named "The Change Order"


So you think 26 an hour is helper wages?

And btw that private jet saying is kinda worn out.


----------



## Allen Bradley (Jul 14, 2012)

19kilosparky984 said:


> So you think 26 an hour is helper wages?
> 
> And btw that private jet saying is kinda worn out.


Yeah it is helpers wages when you haven't had a raise in five years.
And guess what? This guy does have a private jet. I should of joined the union here when we had the vote but the boss made me believe that he would go broke if we did.  We use to have paid vacation but they took that away too. I could see if we were slow but we have never seen any down time.
After his kid quit to go work for our competition my responsibility has doubled.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Allen Bradley said:


> Yeah it is helpers wages when you haven't had a raise in five years.
> And guess what? This guy does have a private jet. I should of joined the union here when we had the vote but the boss made me believe that he would go broke if we did.  We use to have paid vacation but they took that away too. I could see if we were slow but we have never seen any down time.
> After his kid quit to go work for our competition my responsibility has doubled.


So you have worked there for at least five years,make 26 an hour and are still a helper?


Yea ok!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

retiredsparktech said:


> I'm surprised that the O.P. is working for a Union contractor that only pays minimum wage for electrician's helpers. I thought they would pay a little less than apprentice starting wages, but not minimum.
> I don't think the Union contractors in Wisconsin can have employees that aren't part of the bargaining unit, due to the fact that this is not a right-to-work state.


He's a material handler, not a helper. Our level 1 material handlers make just over minimum wage


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Allen Bradley said:


> No. This state I am in. I hate it.
> I am making $26 per hour. I haven't seen a raise in 5 years. The health insurance is awful and there is no company match in the 401k.
> But the Owner's private Jet is named "The Change Order"


Hell I only make 13 as a helper. Although your area's cost of living may be higher than mine.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Allen Bradley said:


> What about joining as a jman? I hate where I am at and am thinking of jumping ship. The pacific north west seems attractive to me.


 You do NOT want to join 46 as a JW right now.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

If you mix up the letters of allen bradley it spells kaboler.


----------

